# i have got my p60 and want to claim tax...but i am so confused!!



## vickP

hello i am a bit confused about how much tax will i get back. on the p60 under the section (B)tax its as follows:-

a.total net tax deducted for above year=1272.54
b.tax in respect of previous employments=0.00
c.Net tax (D) deducted/(R) refunded in this period of employment=1272.54

will i get the amount of 1272.54??? plz help me find out


----------



## STEINER

You might not be due any tax refund.  Request a P21 balancing statement for 2011 from Revenue, this takes all your income, tax credits etc into a calculation of your tax liability.  If its less than €1,272.54 then you get a refund of the difference, if its more than €1,272.54 you owe them the difference.  If its only a small amount they won't look for it from you.


----------



## vickP

ok i will try to go to revenue and get the balancing p21 statement. but do u know how they calculate this ? thanks


----------



## STEINER

phone your tax office, number is on your tax credit cert, ask for P21.

Everyone's tax liability differs, different incomes, married or single, different tax credits, different standard taxation rate band allocations etc etc.

Do you know if you are claiming all your tax credits?


----------



## vickP

well i work and pay PAYE tax and lots of money is deducted every week!! i want to get all the tax back to me. in these matters i get very confused as i know nothing about these tax..! a friend told me i can claim USC,PRSI AND INCOME LEVY TAX ASWELL.


----------



## wbbs

That's life I'm afraid, tax is payable by most people, you are not meant to get it all back.


----------



## deadlyduck

If you have Microsoft Excel, you can download my tax calculator at http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss.

Enter the various details (tax year [presumably 2011], your marital status [single/ lone parent/ married with children/ no children / one earner/ two earners etc], employment sector [private or public sector], gross pay) and it should calculate how much you were due to pay for the year. You can compare the summary it shows with the details you have on your P60. 

As noted above, if you have paid more than is due you can get a refund (and vice versa).


----------



## PolkaDot

vickP said:


> hello i am a bit confused about how much tax will i get back. on the p60 under the section (B)tax its as follows:-
> 
> a.total net tax deducted for above year=1272.54
> b.tax in respect of previous employments=0.00
> c.Net tax (D) deducted/(R) refunded in this period of employment=1272.54
> 
> will i get the amount of 1272.54??? plz help me find out



The figure of 1272.54 is simply the amount of PAYE tax you paid last year.

What you should have paid depends on how much you earned. The total gross income which you received last year should also be on your P60.

Say you earned €23000 gross last year. What you should have paid in tax is €23000 x 20% = €4600, less your tax credits of €3,300 (assumed) = €1300 due.

These are just example figures. You need to get the actual gross income that you received last year from your P60.


----------

